
Sketch Announces Sketch for Teams - robenkleene
https://twitter.com/sketch/status/1136327873109737472
======
tanseydavid
Bill Hicks on Marketing and Advertising:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Mn2NbjlqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Mn2NbjlqU)

~~~
robenkleene
I don't think describing a productivity features for a (relatively) new
creative medium is what Bill had in mind with that bit...

